# 2012 CR1 saddle/stem/bars take off weight



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Ooops, just saw bored117's post from a week ago (edit)


Greetings,

I just bought a 2012 CR1 Team last week and love it. Its quick, cuts corners like butter, climbs like a goat and looks pretty darn nice. While searching countless hours on the Internet for part weights I couldnt find any, so I will post what I weighed for anybody who cares. 
Saddle: 287g









Stem: 156g









Handlebars: 316g









Kept the seatpost but the Rithcey Site said its 229g

Replaced the stem with Ritchey Pro Axis 44 (fitting swap), Bars with Zipp SC ss (take-off from old bike) and Seat with a Devox Carbon one from Felt - 165g (weighed) on clearance for $140.


----------



## Mark 1 (Feb 22, 2006)

My results were close to yours. I changed the following with parts I already had. 
Stock Parts
Ritchey seat post-241g (300 mm)
Scott stem- 158g (100 mm)
Selle saddle-290g
Mavic skewers-125g
814g

Switched with:
Ritchey WCS carbon seat post-190 (350 mm)
Ritchey WCS stem-108 (100 mm)
Selle Flite Carbono saddle-153g
KCNC skewers-45g
496g

Total weight loss of 318g, quite a lot for a bike that started at 16.1 pounds. The bars are next.


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice reduction  

How do the KCNC skewers work with the carbon drop out outs? I have a set of Far and Near on my old bike and was wondering about the smaller clamping surface? Very interested in the seat post you have also. The one bolt or two?


----------



## Mark 1 (Feb 22, 2006)

As for the skewers, is their something I should know about using them on carbon dropouts? They can off my Air 9 Carbon MT bike. They worked fine for the mt bike. The seat post is two bolt, I'm thinking about cutting it down to 300 mm.


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

I dont know much about the the skewers on carbon drop outs. I was worried about the clamping force reduced to a smaller surface area on the drop out. Im kinda paranoid. From some of the post Ive read about the KCNC skewers, people have them on some high end bikes. Ill post something and ask 

I really like the 2 bolt Ritchey. Ill probably get that next. I have a Thompson Masterpiece but the rails on my saddle are a tad too far apart.


----------



## jnm2.0t (Aug 19, 2013)

z85guy said:


> How do the KCNC skewers work with the carbon drop out outs? I have a set of Far and Near on my old bike and was wondering about the smaller clamping surface? Very interested in the seat post you have also. The one bolt or two?


I have a CR1 and got some KCNC to go along with my DA 9000 C24. I didn't even get a single ride in with the KCNC, I couldn't get them tight enough for my liking. The DA ones, at 125 or so for the set, are certainly heavier but they HOLD. There's certain places that weight isn't the biggest factor, this is one imo.


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

jnm2.0t said:


> I have a CR1 and got some KCNC to go along with my DA 9000 C24. I didn't even get a single ride in with the KCNC, I couldn't get them tight enough for my liking. The DA ones, at 125 or so for the set, are certainly heavier but they HOLD. There's certain places that weight isn't the biggest factor, this is one imo.


Ive heard nothing but good things about the performance of the DA skewers. How do you like the c24's. Always eying them


----------



## jnm2.0t (Aug 19, 2013)

Swapped out my saddle from the 2011 CR1 version, the Scott Road Pro saddle, and had my FIL weigh it in his research lab. 285.5g


----------



## jnm2.0t (Aug 19, 2013)

z85guy said:


> Ive heard nothing but good things about the performance of the DA skewers. How do you like the c24's. Always eying them


They are (were) great. I managed to destroy the rear rim only to find out rebuilding is not worth the money. One and done with them. Still riding the front but back to the stock Mavic Aksium on the rear. Its not a huge change going back to be honest, and I have set a lot of significantly faster times with the Mavic back there than I had with the C24. Still using the DA smewer though. 

At this point I will leave it as is. Next set will likely be the 9000 C50, or perhaps the RS81 version. Still lighter than the Aksium and way more aero and should be stiffer. I would put the C24 front on for super hilly days, otherwise C50 f/r.


----------

